# My legs are utterly ruined



## wafter (20 Jul 2020)

Did 50-odd miles at a middling pace on unwilling legs on Saturday, yesterday spent 3hrs working on the car which mainly involved crouching down / hanging off a breaker bar, then did a few miles on the ofo.

Woke up this morning and my legs (mostly quads) were pretty damned sore; having spent an hour earlier walking to the shop and back I think the only time they've ever been any worse was after walking up and down Snowden. FWIW I stretched a little after the ride and work on the car.. and while I can appreciate that the legs would be a bit sore I'm struggling to understand why they're so bad on this occasion - I suspect the amateur mechanics are to blame.

Would welcome any pointers as to how to alleviate these symptoms but really just needed to have a whinge as moving is current really no fun


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2020)

Recovery ride needed.


----------



## wafter (20 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Recovery ride needed.


Thanks - the ofo was kind of supposed to be a recovery ride but I wasn't very disciplined and making it up the hill on the way home (twice) was never going to be low exertion. Maybe I'll try a quick spin on the CdF tomorrow but I think any pedalling's going to be a bit of a chore.

In other news this is the first time today I've thought about my saddle sores so at least the legs have provided a useful distraction


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jul 2020)

Pay a mechanic then you've got time to ride 
Probably while working on the car you used muscles your not use too using in that way have a rest day


----------



## snorri (20 Jul 2020)

It's an age thing .


----------



## Gazjacko (20 Jul 2020)

Theory
You built up lactate and toxins in your leg muscles on Saturday and then Sunday you got into stress positions that pushed these back into the leg muscles?


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2020)

Age. It's the general mechanics/DIY that kills my back. I'm OK on the bike, but the back injury and age = urgh. Only 50 years young.


----------



## wafter (20 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> Pay a mechanic then you've got time to ride
> Probably while working on the car you used muscles your not use too using in that way have a rest day


Yeah, the problematic word in that proposition unfortunately being "pay".

I think it was a mixture of muscles tbh; it's certainly the traditional cycling stalwarts that are feeling it the most!



snorri said:


> It's an age thing .


Gah, thanks - that's reassuring!



Gazjacko said:


> Theory
> You built up lactate and toxins in your leg muscles on Saturday and then Sunday you got into stress positions that pushed these back into the leg muscles?


Perhaps.. my knowledge of physiology doesn't stretch far enough for me to have a valid opinion. I have found that sometimes aches are worst the 2nd day after a ride and it seems that maintaining static positions under load does put a lot of stress on muscles.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2020)

Long hot bath and a good stretch afterwards, and pain relief if needed. Could try deep heat too


----------



## wafter (20 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Age. It's the general mechanics/DIY that kills my back. I'm OK on the bike, but the back injury and age = urgh. Only 50 years young.


This is starting to sound depressing! One of my knees was giving my gyp too after crouching for a bit and getting up (that really did feel unhealthy), although I think that's something the stint on the ofo did help 



vickster said:


> Long hot bath and a good stretch afterwards, and pain relief if needed. Could try deep heat too


Ta - had a bath this morning and it helped to an extent / for a few hours perhaps. I imagine some epsom salts would have helped, as would some more committed stretching.

Will have to wait and see how cripplied I remain in the morning!


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> This is starting to sound depressing! One of my knees was giving my gyp too after crouching for a bit and getting up (that really did feel unhealthy), although I think that's something the stint on the ofo did help
> 
> Ta - had a bath this morning and it helped to an extent / for a few hours perhaps. I imagine some epsom salts would have helped, as would some more committed stretching.
> 
> Will have to wait and see how cripplied I remain in the morning!



Don't worry about it mate.

I've said to colleagues you'll just have to tip my body parts into my coffin at this rate !


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2020)

Stretching needed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jul 2020)

OP,how old are you may i ask?


----------



## MntnMan62 (21 Jul 2020)

Make sure you feed the body post ride. You want some carbohydrates to restore the glycogen and protein after the ride. Carbs during the first 30 to 60 minutes after and then some protein love for those muscles.


----------



## FrankCrank (21 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> Did 50-odd miles at a middling pace on unwilling legs on Saturday, yesterday spent 3hrs working on the car which mainly involved crouching down / hanging off a breaker bar, then did a few miles on the ofo.
> 
> Woke up this morning and my legs (mostly quads) were pretty damned sore; having spent an hour earlier walking to the shop and back I think the only time they've ever been any worse was after walking up and down Snowden. FWIW I stretched a little after the ride and work on the car.. and while I can appreciate that the legs would be a bit sore I'm struggling to understand why they're so bad on this occasion - I suspect the amateur mechanics are to blame.
> 
> Would welcome any pointers as to how to alleviate these symptoms but really just needed to have a whinge as moving is current really no fun


Three hours crouching - yikes - I'd be a stretcher case after that!
Muscles that aren't normally used, then put through this, only one outcome, and can catch you unawares.
Couple of years back, we were staying in Chiang Mai, and visited a temple on a mountain. After driving up and parking, there was a big queue for the cable car that takes you to the top, so clever me said no problem, we'll walk up instead. Next few days any steps up or down were agony. Can laugh at it now, lesson learned (maybe)


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> Yeah, the problematic word in that proposition unfortunately being "pay".
> 
> I think it was a mixture of muscles tbh; it's certainly the traditional cycling stalwarts that are feeling it the most!
> 
> ...




DOMS Delayed onset muscle soreness Bad news in my case it gets worse the older I get☠️☠️☠️ 
If I am doing a job in the garden that involves a stress position I don’t do the job in one go but break it down into short sessions


----------



## wafter (21 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Don't worry about it mate.
> 
> I've said to colleagues you'll just have to tip my body parts into my coffin at this rate !


lol - at least you'll have had your money's worth 



DCLane said:


> Stretching needed.


Ta - will give some a go after I've had a nice hot shower.



Accy cyclist said:


> OP,how old are you may i ask?


Just clinging to the less depressing side of 40..



MntnMan62 said:


> Make sure you feed the body post ride. You want some carbohydrates to restore the glycogen and protein after the ride. Carbs during the first 30 to 60 minutes after and then some protein love for those muscles.


Thanks - as it happens I've been eating like a horse which I guess is in part driven by the need to repair my ruined muscles. Yesterday's meals included four eggs, six fish fingers and some chicken so I shouldn't be short of protein!



FrankCrank said:


> Three hours crouching - yikes - I'd be a stretcher case after that!
> Muscles that aren't normally used, then put through this, only one outcome, and can catch you unawares.
> Couple of years back, we were staying in Chiang Mai, and visited a temple on a mountain. After driving up and parking, there was a big queue for the cable car that takes you to the top, so clever me said no problem, we'll walk up instead. Next few days any steps up or down were agony. Can laugh at it now, lesson learned (maybe)


Yeah, I think the crouching is what's done it. I guess supporting / lifting my weight probably requires a lot more outright strength than the more endurance-focussed exercise my legs are used to on the bike.

Fair play for walking - subsequent discomfort aside I think it's always good to push the body sometimes 



pawl said:


> DOMS Delayed onset muscle soreness Bad news in my case it gets worse the older I get☠☠☠
> If I am doing a job in the garden that involves a stress position I don’t do the job in one go but break it down into short sessions


Gash 

Tbh I got a bit carried away; got one job done in an hour and felt so pleased with myself that I cracked on for a further couple of hours. Unfortunately given my circumstances once started it wasn't really a job I could leave. 

I recall being surprised in the past by how much aching has resulted from supporting my own body weight while contorted into various shapes while doing various jobs on the car etc. 



This morning my legs still feel pretty sore (especially at extremes of their range of motion) however once up and about aren't so bad when just walking around. I also still have some numbness / pins and needles in the bottom of my right foot, which I think is another sciatic nerve issue. 

Going to have a hot shower, try a few stretches and try a little recovery ride as it looks like a beautiful day outside 

Thanks for all the advice and support!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2020)

DOMS will take a few days to go, could try a foam roller to loosen things up as well as stretching warm muscles


----------



## wafter (21 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> DOMS will take a few days to go, could try a foam roller to loosen things up as well as stretching warm muscles


Thanks - this has been my experience in the past; I was just surprised by how severe it was on this occasion. I've tried the foam roller too but tbh that was absolute agony so not an experience I'm falling over myself to repeat


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2020)

My wife swears by hot baths with magnesium flakes in the water.


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - this has been my experience in the past; I was just surprised by how severe it was on this occasion. I've tried the foam roller too but tbh that was absolute agony so not an experience I'm falling over myself to repeat


My muscles and joints ache pretty much constantly, it's not a lot of fun (I need the sports massage therapists to start working again, fortunately my physio is!)


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jul 2020)

I'm going to ask is your bike fit right,do you stretch,recovery drink how much do you ride normally? I did 63 Sunday at a good lick and all I have is a bit of tightness


----------



## wafter (21 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> My wife swears by hot baths with magnesium flakes in the water.


Yes - I've found them to help in the past too. Unfortunately I wasn't aware we had any until after yesterday's bath..



vickster said:


> My muscles and joints ache pretty much constantly, it's not a lot of fun (I need the sports massage therapists to start working again, fortunately my physio is!)


That sucks 

Are you aware of any underlying issues that are causing this? I have low-ish level allergy problems with many different foods that appear to provoke a histamine response; one of the many symptoms being swollen / painful joints (it appears to manifest like arthritis which I believe is an inflammation issue). If you've not looked into diet it may be worth a shot!



cyberknight said:


> I'm going to ask is your bike fit right,do you stretch,recovery drink how much do you ride normally? I did 63 Sunday at a good lick and all I have is a bit of tightness


I've not had a professional bike fit but it's as close as I can get it myself and doesn't usually give me any issues beyond some occasional knee pain because I think the saddle could do with being a bit further back on the CdF but it's at its limit.

I never stretch pre-ride but always warm up gently and probably manage a half-arsed stretch 50% of the time after a ride; especially if I feel particularly tight when getting back. Don't drink specific recovery drinks but generally remain fairly well hydrated.

Neither the distance nor pace were particularly out of the ordinary for me; although it was against a backdrop of not feeling too splendid / a bit achey (the trip was necessary and I otherwise probably wouldn't have gone out), and the last 13 miles were pretty high intensity. I've not felt this bad after rides of similar distance / exertion, and likewise felt OK the day afterwards.

I think it was just a combination of factors; the real killer being essentially 3-4hrs of squats and static crouching on top of the previous day's ride.


The good news is that things feel quite a bit better today; still a bit stiff but I can now walk OK without emitting all manner of pitiful noises and am back to casually going up two steps at a time on the stairs. Not sure if this is down to the uncharacteristically good 9.5hrs kip I got last night, the very slow 15 mile recovery ride I did earlier or a combination of the two... but I'm certainly not complaining


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> Yes - I've found them to help in the past too. Unfortunately I wasn't aware we had any until after yesterday's bath..
> 
> 
> That sucks
> ...


I have inflammatory osteoarthritis. worst in left knee, no kneeling, squatting or crouching for me ever!

I just get extremely stiff, tight muscles, sore joints. Take daily medication 

No food issues. I stopped eating meat a year ago as that is linked to inflammation, no great difference noted. Same as when I cut right back on refined sugar earlier in year, no great difference.

Desk based job doesn’t help but pays for the private healthcare


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> Yes - I've found them to help in the past too. Unfortunately I wasn't aware we had any until after yesterday's bath..
> 
> 
> That sucks
> ...


Sorry for the short post i was at work trying to type it on my phone in the last spare minute of my break  .


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> What's an ofo?


One of those funny rental bikes that mostly ended up in canals


----------

